# Notice period for the apartmen



## Loffa (Jul 29, 2016)

Good morning everyone, 

This is my rental contract:

"§ 6 Mietdauer und Kündigung
(1) Der Mietvertrag beginnt am 01.05.2016
☒ und läuft auf unbestimmte Zeit.
☒ er kann von den Parteien allerdings erstmalig zum 31.10.2016
ordentlich gekündigt werden. Das Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung bleibt hiervon
unberührt.
(2) Setzt der Mieter nach Ablauf der Mietzeit den Gebrauch der Mietsache fort, so verlängert sich das
Mietverhältnis nicht auf unbestimmte Zeit. § 545 BGB wird ausgeschlossen".

Does it mean that I can leave the apartment at the end of October and giving them a short notice (i.e 1 month instead of 3)?

Take you so much


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Loffa said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> This is my rental contract:
> 
> ...


I would consider joining the Mietverein, or hopefully you'll get some advice from someone with more experience than I.

That being said, I'd interpret this as you can't leave at all before 31 October; after that the standard rental contract rules apply and you need to give 3-month notice.

But I'm not 100 percent certain of my answer.


----------



## karlgrabe (Oct 14, 2016)

Curious contract.

It is for an unlimited period "läuft auf unbestimmte Zeit" and yet it says that after the end of the rental period (which is unlimited, hence no end???) it will not renew automatically (which is also what § 545 BGB refers to)

I agree with Nonomymous, no cancellation before October 31st, regular notice period thereafter.


----------

